# How to clean "Frosted Glass" from a glass window?



## paintguy104 (May 15, 2016)

Hi all,
I just bought this Frosted Glass stuff that's made by Rust-Oleum, and I was just wondering, after you spray it onto glass, say down the road you want to clean it off that glass surface, what cleaning solution do you use?. 

Thanks!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

paintguy104 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought this Frosted Glass stuff that's made by Rust-Oleum, and I was just wondering, after you spray it onto glass, say down the road you want to clean it off that glass surface, what cleaning solution do you use?.
> 
> Thanks!


I would use a combination of iron, chromium and a small amount of carbon. It would also be good to have something to hold this mixture in while you are using it so that you have better leverage and control.

futtyos


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

paintguy104 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought this Frosted Glass stuff that's made by Rust-Oleum, and I was just wondering, after you spray it onto glass, say down the road you want to clean it off that glass surface, what cleaning solution do you use?.
> 
> Thanks!


Used the stuff before. If your trying to remove it completely, just wipe it down with xylene. Gone.

It might be good for arts and crafts stuff but it doesn't hold up well with daily use. Touchup is a pain. I know.


----------



## paintguy104 (May 15, 2016)

Alright perfect, I'll try this out on a blank piece of glass before using the frosted glass, thank you.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

paintguy104 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought this Frosted Glass stuff that's made by Rust-Oleum, and I was just wondering, after you spray it onto glass, say down the road you want to clean it off that glass surface, what cleaning solution do you use?.
> 
> Thanks!


I case you didn't figure out what I said earlier, I would use new, heavy duty razor blades in a sturdy holder. Keep a vaccum nearbye to clean up the scrapings. No chemicals, no fumes, no mess. Just make sure you use brand new blades, otherwise you risk scratching the glass. I use razor blades to clean all sorts of flat, hard surfaces like stove tops or insides of ovens.

futtyos


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've also found having a little bowl of water with dish soap mixture to dip the blade in provides a bit of lubricant which helps with preventing scratches on glass. Might be a little messier, but it's easy to clean up.

Just reread that previous post Futtyos. Love it. Nicely done.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

i'd think about just replacing it in certain circumstances....glass is pretty cheap. in some cases, cheaper (considering labor and materials) than cleaning it off.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

Spray Krud kutter and let it sit for a minute and it'll whipe right off. Trust me. I'm getting married next week and her friend messed you writing text in an old vintage window we were given and used it to remove a permanent glass marker and it removed the fog


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Where is the glass?*



paintguy104 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought this Frosted Glass stuff that's made by Rust-Oleum, and I was just wondering, after you spray it onto glass, say down the road you want to clean it off that glass surface, what cleaning solution do you use?.
> 
> Thanks!


Considering that replacement of the glass might be an option, where is the glass that you are planning to frost?

futtyos


----------



## paintguy104 (May 15, 2016)

futtyos said:


> Considering that replacement of the glass might be an option, where is the glass that you are planning to frost?
> 
> futtyos


The material is not actually glass but is somewhat like glass, but seems to look like a hard plastic meant for windows on greenhouse doors and such. It's solid enough that I'd just like to have it frosted, but would have it removed if I was ever to move somewhere else. I will only use this frosted glass stuff if I can remove it, so I will practice on some dummy glass first using the methods explained here (thanks everyone for the tips) and then will proceed to using it. Thanks!.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Where and what?*



paintguy104 said:


> The material is not actually glass but is somewhat like glass, but seems to look like a hard plastic meant for windows on greenhouse doors and such. It's solid enough that I'd just like to have it frosted, but would have it removed if I was ever to move somewhere else. I will only use this frosted glass stuff if I can remove it, so I will practice on some dummy glass first using the methods explained here (thanks everyone for the tips) and then will proceed to using it. Thanks!.


Paintguy, you didn't answer my question as to where this "clear, see-through" material is being used, but you did indicate that you believe that this material "seems" to be "like" a hard plastic. This makes it not possible for me, at least, to be able to answer your question as to how you would go about getting frosting off at a later date. 

If the material you are talking about is glass, then I would advise against using hydrofluoric acid or Fluoro-antimonic acid H2SbF6 as well as against using highly concentrated sodium hydroxide (and probably other alkalis) to try and remove the frosting at a later date.

If you clear pane material is polycarbonate (Lexan), here is a link to a list showing its resistance to various chemicals: http://www.perspex.co.uk/Perspex/me...carbonate-Rod-and-TubeChemical-Resistance.pdf

As you can see, there are about 46 chemicals that are not recommended for coming into contact with polycarbonate. Xylene is one of them. Krud Cutter, however, is not listed, but my guess would be to stay away from that as well, just to be on the safe side. Whiskey, beer and milk all seem to be okay to use.

If the clear pane material you are speaking of is not polycarbonate, this list might not be of help. It is difficult to know what solvent will not damage your clear pane material without knowing what your clear pane material is made of.

If the material you plan on frosting (as well as the material you are going to test the frosting out on) is not glass and you don't know what it is made of, how could anyone advise on what method or chemical to use to remove the frosting at a later date.

Lilpaintchic offers a good non-chemical method of getting rid of the frosting (by getting rid of the clear pane material which she assumes, from your earlier description, is glass), but that is based on glass (at least some types of glass) being cheap to replace. 

Before replacing any of the clear pane material you plan to frost and then defrost, you might find out what the material is made of and how expensive it is.

I hope this helps. 

futtyos


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Whiskey, beer and milk all seem to be okay to use.

ROFLOLOL

you might also want to just look into vinyl clings. they're kinda like the plastic things ya put on your windows for holiday decor then they peel right off. if your surface is plastic, the clings probably won't stick but you could put a piece up and secure it with thumbtacks if appearances aren't as important as function.

your local box store will likely have them in different decorative finishes including frosted and they're pretty inexpensive. 

i'm not sure what the surface is as you've stated that it's not exactly glass. plexi glass?but i'd definitely follow futtyos advice and do a sample before you commit to the project as removing a solvent based paint product from glass is hard enough with real glass and i'd say next to impossible on a "fake" glass surface that will probably scratch and or melt if you try to hit it with a solvent any hotter than paint thinner (which probably won't do much to remove the frosted affect)

and in the future, this site is for pros. there's an awesome diy forum that many of us are also members of please post diy related stuff in the appropriate forum and we can help you from there. thanks!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

futtyos said:


> I case you didn't figure out what I said earlier, I would use new, heavy duty razor blades in a sturdy holder. Keep a vaccum nearbye to clean up the scrapings. No chemicals, no fumes, no mess. Just make sure you use brand new blades, otherwise you risk scratching the glass. I use razor blades to clean all sorts of flat, hard surfaces like stove tops or insides of ovens.
> 
> futtyos


Insides of ovens including the glass believe it or not)(and toilets..water stains) are easily (comparitively) cleaned with a wet pumice stone.. just a tip I found along the way.thought it might be helpful.


----------



## saurabhmundra (Sep 19, 2016)

Not sure! Kurd kutter Tough Task Remover may works for this.





paintguy104 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought this Frosted Glass stuff that's made by Rust-Oleum, and I was just wondering, after you spray it onto glass, say down the road you want to clean it off that glass surface, what cleaning solution do you use?.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

